# Newbies sailing south on the ICW



## lreinbach (Nov 21, 2008)

My husband and I are new sailors. We've both taken basic sailing 101 but don't have a lot of sailing hours under our belts. Our boat is a Morgan 382. We were thinking about sailing south on the icw from Portsmouth, NH to FL. Is that too daunting a task for new sailors? Would the sections from Portsmouth on down that are not part of the icw be too difficult for us? Is this a stupid idea or a good way to gain experience?
Thanks,
Laura


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

Most cruisers enter the ICW just below Norfolk, VA. It's a great trip and a very relaxed and scenic way to get to FL.

Your trip from Portsmouth to Norfolk will be the most demanding part of your trip. You can make long offshore passages that will quickly bring you to Norfolk or you can take your time and make the trip in short hops. 

Given your stated level of experience, I'd suggest traveling slowly at first until you get your sea legs and get to know your boat better. Don't be in a hurry! This trip is going to be a perpetual "Kodak Moment", so enjoy yourself. Make sure you've got lots of time and set no deadlines for yourself. Wait for the right weather and if it's questionable, stay put.

If you choose the short hop method, your longest offshore stretch will be the coast of New Jersey. You will have to do some overnight sailing here, as other than Atlantic City and Cape May, there aren't any practical places for you to duck into once you've left Sandy Hook. 

From Cape May, you've got a choice; continue offshore to Norfolk or head up the Delaware River to the C&D Canal. This route will connect you to the northern end of Chesapeake Bay. 

Personally, I loved Chesapeake Bay (other than the stinging jellyfish!) when I passed through on my way south back in 1999. If you've got the time, I recommend you take this route. I liken Chesapeake Bay to a Thomas' English muffin, with "lots of nooks and crannies" to explore. You could spend years cruising the Bay and not see it all.

Once you reach Norfolk, you'll have a choice of ICW routes; the eastern route through Virginia Cut, or the western route through the Dismal Swamp Canal. The draft of your vessel may require you to choose one over the other. We chose to take the Canal route to Elizabeth City and absolutely loved it. Read your cruising guides and reports from other cruisers to help you make a decision.

As far as traveling the ICW goes, watch your depths, stay in the marked channels, and expect to bump bottom from time to time. Also, plan to motor most of the time. Skipper Bob's ICW cruising guides are very highly-rated by cruisers and you should have these aboard.

You're going to embark upon a great adventure. Have fun and be safe!


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

Make sure you have a good understanding of tides and a method of predicting them onboard. At least some chart plotters have the tides displayed very nicely. 
As a sailor from the Great Lakes who did part of this trip last spring it became obvious that the tides can be a big help or hindrance. A little planning for them goes a long way.

Have Fun
Gary


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

We're in Buzzards Bay with our Morgan now, southbound after six weeks in Maine. We do the short hops,- Blynman Canal;Cape Cod Canal; East River; Point Pleasant Canal inside at Manasquan & out at Atlantic City; Cape May Canal; C&D Canal. It's debatable which path requires more experience. Our path requires much more attention to currents and tides as well as more inlets and bridges. Offshore is a longer committment, but pleasant in nice weather. We are often anchored ny two in the afternoon and we play with three months for north or south bound. In any case, choose your weather. Our only rough passages are when we decide to travel in marginal weather. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## lreinbach (Nov 21, 2008)

I think doing short hops would suit us better at this point. So along the NJ coast, we can stop in atlantic city and cape may instead of overnighting? 
We have an older Eldridge's. We'll need to get a current 2009 version, correct?
BTW, we are currently moored in Mattapoisett at the boatyard.
So this trip is doable with our limited experience? We are in no rush and can take our time. When must you be out of the northeast?
Laura


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

You won't be doing much sailing in the ICW. Count on motoring about 8hrs/day. There are few outside jumps to consider - Beufort to Mayboro, Caoe fear to Charleston, Hilton Head to St. Simon' Island, St Simon's to Fernadina, Fernadina to St. Augustine. These are all close to coast Jumps and should be made with one overnight. The run up Delaware Bay to the C&D canal can be a bear but it gets you into the Chesapeake. It would be about 150 miles to Norfolk but thjere are lots of stops on the Bay. The other course is to run the DelMarVa peninsula withfew palces to stop. You should plan on being in the Chesapeake befor November.


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Laura,

It's not the dumbest idea, you will gain a lot of experience very quickly. If the trip does become overwhelming, or something critical breaks on the boat, you can always stop at a marina. I can think of worse things than having to spend the winter on a boat in say, Baltimore.

I had a lot more sailing experience than you when I went down the icw. But I did it on a new to me boat. In retrospect, I really wish I had lived and cruised on it for a season at home, before setting off down the icw. It took a while for me to get familiar with all the systems on the boat (electrical, plumbing, etc.), and to get things set up the way I wanted for cruising. Cruising is more than just sailing. It's like sailing the house you live in.

If you do go, I would leave NOW! You want to be in the Chesapeake in October and on the icw in November. The weather is gorgeous on the Chesapeake in October, with the leaves changing and all. In November, conditions on the Chesapeake can get downright nasty. Many an ocean sailor has said the worst sailing conditions he has ever seen were on the Chesapeake.

If you go, I guarantee it will be one of the most exciting (and hopefully best) things you do in your life. Shameless self promotion: I wrote a book about my trip. It's available on amazon at Amazon.com: Captain's Blog with Comments: Scott Englehart: Books

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Laura,

I looked at your profile. You have a website! Home : Sea Hobo You didn't mention that you are cruising with four young children and a pit bull mutt on your 38 foot boat. One of the children is a newborn. Mazel Tov!

You are psychotic. Please continue posting on sailnet. This has the potential to be a truly classic thread.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## lreinbach (Nov 21, 2008)

We're not ready to leave right NOW now. So I wonder if it would be more prudent to just wait until next year to do this. I don't want to be pressed for time if we get a late start.


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Laura, 

I don't want to discourage you from the trip. I apologize for calling you psychotic. But I'm sure you well know that you have responsibilities with the kids. I don't know what your alternative plans would be, but you could start sailing and see how far south you can get. 

I'm sure myself and others on this forum would be willing to help you with advice and as much practical help as we could. 

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Laura - as the others above said, just watch the weather very carefully and make sure you can handle the boat well enough to deal with the conditions. If there is any question about that, it seems that motoring on the ICW is a good way to go. Shelter is good while you're getting up to speed.

I would have loved to have had adventurous parents like you guys. You and your kids are going to have a blast! And from everything I've read about families sailing together, you'll be closer than just about any family out there.

Be safe and have fun.

PS - CruisingDad is a great resource for cruising with kids. He's got a thread on here regarding that. I'll see if I can dig out the link.


----------



## lreinbach (Nov 21, 2008)

Scott,
I wasn't offended in the least by you calling me psychotic. When I step back and look at what we plan on doing, it is pretty crazy with the kids and all.
I think the kids are why I am a bit hesitant about just going for it now. I am sure if it was just my husband and I, we would definitely do it.
We have discussed heading south and if we felt it was too much for us, turning back, or putting the boat on the hard wherever it was and then returning home. So that is an option.
I appreciate any advice/help you or the other sailnetters have to offer.
Thanks,
Laura


----------



## lreinbach (Nov 21, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> PS - CruisingDad is a great resource for cruising with kids. He's got a thread on here regarding that. I'll see if I can dig out the link.


That would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Undine (Jan 26, 2008)

Be fore you go anywhere give some thought to a safe and secure place for the boys to be when you have to help your husband sail in bad weather. And let them know that when you send them there it is very important that they stay put. 

Harnesses and tethers are probably a good idea, for everyone. MOB is hard enough under the best of conditions. 

You may want to consider crew or a delivery Capt. to help you get to the ICW.


----------



## Undine (Jan 26, 2008)

I forgot! Don't carry the infant around in one of those heavy baby carriers! I see it all the time and it scares me. Those carriers are as heavy as rocks.


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Mods, can you get rid of Smack and Undine? I'm pretty sure they are the same guy. At the very least they like to take a piss all over a decent thread.


----------



## Undine (Jan 26, 2008)

I am not a guy!


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

My apologies Undine. You just seemed to be channeling Smack, who we all know is a eunuch.


----------



## Undine (Jan 26, 2008)

Apology accepted.


----------



## lreinbach (Nov 21, 2008)

Experienced crew or captain is a good idea. That would definitely give me peace of mind having someone with experience on board. Hopefully they wouldn't mind being too crowded by all of us. Would I just post under the "crew wanted" section when we are ready to go?


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Laura, no need to post a "crew wanted" ad. Just pm Smack. I'm sure he would be willing to go with you.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Laura,

Do you have someone to leave the kids with for a week or so?

A good delivery skipper who can teach as well and a plan to launch from New England to Cape May would do wonders for your skills, experience, and self-confidence. The knowledge that you don't need to break a passage up into baby hops and the belief you would develop in your boat would be grand. It also gets you a bunch further South a lot faster.

You could drop off the skipper and collect your kids in Baltimore and do the day hops from there all the way to Florida, secure in your abilities at that point. 

Importantly, you'd be in the position to *know* that you can do an overnighter or a several-day passage if it makes sense.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Now that's some great advice Auspi. Well played.


----------



## lreinbach (Nov 21, 2008)

Unfortunately we don't have anyone to leave the kids with so they'll have to come with us.
All my fears will be laid to rest if Smackdaddy could come with us too.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh. Laura - trust me, you'd have far, far more to fear with me at the helm - or anywhere near it. I would never do that to another human being.


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Laura, you have no idea how good Dave's advice is. Maybe either you or your husband could stay on land with the kids while the other sails the boat with an experienced delivery captain down to Baltimore, or better yet, Norfolk. 

The boat would be given a good shakedown on the trip, and at least one of you would gain a lot of sailing experience. Once the boat is in Norfolk, you would be in the company of a lot of other boats doing the icw trip. I bet you could even find a some folks to buddy boat with down the icw.

I won't say that the trip is cake once you are in the icw itself, but I know I would feel a lot safer if I were in your shoes starting out in Norfolk with all the family aboard.

I would question the sanity of a delivery captain who would do the trip from Maine to Norfolk with all of you, including the newborn aboard.

Scott


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

lreinbach said:


> Unfortunately we don't have anyone to leave the kids with so they'll have to come with us.


Hmm. Darn. The challenge is squeezing a delivery skipper/coach onto the boat with your whole family. I do think that is a good way to accelerate the learning curve.

It's not only about the sailing itself. There is weather forecasting, passage planning, provisioning, cooking underway, schedule management, navigation (as opposed to piloting), and personality management.

Thinking ...

You could split the trip into Newport - Bermuda and Bermuda - Norfolk with parents switching off, but the logistics and associated costs would be awkward. If you do that you MUST arrange a tour of Bermuda Radio and say hi to Nick for me.

I do still think the somewhat longer offshore legs are good for everyone - gain experience, confidence, less chance of bumping into something solid as you settle into the routine. Personally I like passages much better than bunny hopping from marina to marina - there is so much time required to get in and out, register, pay, yadda yadda yadda.

Conceivably you could find a good sailing instructor and have each of you sail out into the Atlantic for a couple of days, come back, and switch off. It wouldn't exactly be cheap.

If I think of something else useful I'll let you know.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

NautiG said:


> Laura, you have no idea how good Dave's advice is.


Thank you Scott. Very kind of you to say.

I do think you and your husband should - one way or another - get a little solid offshore exposure. I obviously don't know you or your relationship with one another; the risk is falling into blue/pink stereotypical roles which in turn means you are dependent on one person for particular skills. For life-safety capabilities like moving the boat at sea that has drawbacks. It is common, but not great.

Robert Heinlein, a famous science-fiction author said in _Time Enough For Love_: "A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly. Specialization is for insects." If you and your husband can both do most of those functions life will be happier for your family. If you teach your children to do them they will be happy and confident and self-sufficient; you will have made a major contribution to humankind in the process.

Enough pontificating on my part. Please write if there is anything I can contribute to your thought process. I dearly wish my parents had been as adventurous as you and your husband are.


----------



## lreinbach (Nov 21, 2008)

Auspicious,
Thanks for your great advice and kind words. We've been away all week on the boat so I am just back to this thread now. 
I do think it would be a bit much for a delivery captain to be on a 38' boat with all of us. I don't think I would feel too comfortable being in tight quarters with someone I don't know either.
Taking an offshore/blue water course would be ideal. I am really leaning towards putting this off until next year and spending next summer sailing all around maine and gaining more experience. I believe there are offshore sailing courses offered up here so I'll have to look into that. 
Laura


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Good call, Laura. We're planning to take the ASA combo as well. First one to get certified and come back here bragging about it wins!


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

hi,you will be fine,I'm sure!I have never been any farther north on the than charleston s.c.,but several times up and down south of there to about west palm beach fla.the others have given you good advice!just watch your depths and try very hard not to go aground at high tide.anchorages are pretty scarce down that way and transient slips are a little pricey,beaufort s.c. has a nice safe free anchorage and a dingy dock also if you need repairs lookup peter gamble at marsh harbour boat yard[great people]


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

st.petersburg fla.also has a free anchorage but is usually quite crowded,hmmm almost all the old draw bridges in fla.have been replaced with very high new ones.good luck and have fun


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Laura,

In the spirit of adventure, I really think you should go now. However, I do think you are a day late and dollar short in terms of time and experience. You probably should have left Maine in early summer in order to do short hops and gain experience on a trip south. 

You really could catch up in both time and experience, if one of you took the boat to Norfolk with an experienced delivery captain. I wouldn't think it would take more than a week or two (depending on where Hurricane Bill and future friends were headed), and more than a grand or two (depending on the captain's monetary needs).

It does make me a little sad that you are considering spending a cold winter in Maine, instead of heading out on an adventure to warmer climes.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## lreinbach (Nov 21, 2008)

NautiG said:


> You really could catch up in both time and experience, if one of you took the boat to Norfolk with an experienced delivery captain. I wouldn't think it would take more than a week or two (depending on where Hurricane Bill and future friends were headed), and more than a grand or two (depending on the captain's monetary needs).
> 
> It does make me a little sad that you are considering spending a cold winter in Maine, instead of heading out on an adventure to warmer climes.


It makes us sad too! We are now back to talking about hiring a captain and having my husband go and I stay home with the kids and then meet him later. Do you think going to Chesapeake would be ok? We thought maybe we could go to the boat show in october. Would we be able to handle to boat from there after my husband has had a week or so experience with a captain? Or would it be better to go all the way to Norfolk?
The main reason we wanted to get down to FL this year is my dad has terminal cancer. My parents live in Melbourne and I thought we could anchor or moor close to them.


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Laura,

That sounds like a great plan! If you made it to the boat show, you would be right on time for the trip south. And of course, you would be in Annapolis where you could easily repair anything that broke during the delivery, or add any equipment that your husband and the captain found was missing. 

Melbourne was as far south as I got on my trip. I really liked the Indian River. My admiral came down for Spring Break and spent a week on the boat with me there. It was her first extended cruise on the boat. I also saw a space shuttle launch while down there. 

Sorry to hear about your dad.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## bottleinamessage (Aug 6, 2007)

Sign up for BoatUS unlimited towing before you depart. Not being a smart ass. It will pay for itself on the first tow!


----------



## lreinbach (Nov 21, 2008)

bottleinamessage said:


> Sign up for BoatUS unlimited towing before you depart. Not being a smart ass. It will pay for itself on the first tow!


Yes, I've heard this mentioned several times. I hear quite a few people ground their boats. I am sure that will be us!!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Heading to the Chesapeake would be fine. One benefit is that lots of cruisers use the Annapolis boat show as a launch point for heading south. The timing is good for insurance limitations on heading into the hurricane belt after November. 

You could easily hook up with buddy boats, perhaps with similarly aged kids, to provide some mutual support on your way south.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

lreinbach said:


> It makes us sad too! We are now back to talking about hiring a captain and having my husband go and I stay home with the kids and then meet him later. Do you think going to Chesapeake would be ok? We thought maybe we could go to the boat show in october. Would we be able to handle to boat from there after my husband has had a week or so experience with a captain? Or would it be better to go all the way to Norfolk?
> The main reason we wanted to get down to FL this year is my dad has terminal cancer. My parents live in Melbourne and I thought we could anchor or moor close to them.


Sounds like the plan to me. Once you are in the Chesapeake getting to Norfolk is easy compared to the offshore stuff coming down. Running down the ditch will be a piece of cake. You will even get a few chances to hoist the rags.

Finding somewhere to anchor might be little more challenging. It is a bit of a hot topic down here with the position changing every so often as different bits of anti liveaboard legislation gets tested in court. Keep your eye on this site. Cruiser's Net | AnchoragesEF - All | Page 2 You might want to ask around for some cheap dockage too lots of empty condos with docks around there.

Go for it!


----------



## Xx Darkwing xX (Mar 8, 2012)

All
I'm new here and planning a similar trip fro Oct 2013. Is there an update on how the trip went? Any after action info I could learn from? We are in the exact same situation skill wise so we could use the info. 

Darkwing


----------



## Captain Ted The Pirate (Feb 25, 2012)

I have done this trip on a Power Boat a few times... The trip is fun and safe... the controlling depth of the ICW stated by the army corp of engineers is 10 feet average... so just watch the tides very carefully ... dont rush.... and remember " you havent be around if you havent been aground " have Fun... Captain Ted Sea Tow Fort Lauderdale


----------



## Xx Darkwing xX (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. We plan on starting in oct of 2013 and heading south. Gonna plan on hitting a marina/hook every nite and going slow. Much motoring likely. Just wanna be safe and relax. 

DW


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

You're not always going to be able to stop at a marina without pushing hard from dawn to dusk.


----------



## Xx Darkwing xX (Mar 8, 2012)

True, and here is where my true ignorance comes out, but can't I select places and anchor out? Is that illegal? Is there any guide showing good places to stay or anchor on the ICW?

DW


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Check out "Skipper Bob's" - for about $15, it will identify good anchorages, places to land your dinghy; bridge schedules and VHF channels, and lots of other vital info for first timers. As others have said, if you take your time and pay attention to the winds/tides, its a lovely trip.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Skipper Bobs is an excellent resource. If you have an internet connection while traveling, or at least at the dock, Cruisersnet, is a great resource as well.


----------



## Xx Darkwing xX (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Skipper bob has some great info. I'm gonna buy two of his guides on the next edition so they are current when we go! Hopefully someday I will have the skills or info to give back to the forum. For now I am in consumption mode until I leave the novice phase and grow as a sailor.


----------



## Jane.Joy (Aug 17, 2011)

Hardly any place to sail on the ICW - motoring all day long, sometimes in circles waiting for bridges to open, sometimes rushing to make an anchorage before nightfall. ICW sucks for sailors. IMHO, of course. : )


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

pick your weather and you can do the ICW in a canoe.
Actually I saw 2 people diong the ICW from Melbourne yo NYC in kayaks , we would see them as we passed then we'd jump outside to the next stop and hang around a few days and they would come along ! 
Met another guy in a wooden row boat about 14' rowing from Key west to NYC he was from norway or somewhere, I asked him why he didn't rig a sail for a little easier tima and he told me he has one but wanted to row instead ! at night he had a canvas cover and stayed aboard, hardcore. but low maintenence , I guess.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Cruiser's net Cruiser's Net provides all the information you need for the ICW. Check it out.

Gary


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

Xx Darkwing xX said:


> True, and here is where my true ignorance comes out, but can't I select places and anchor out? Is that illegal? Is there any guide showing good places to stay or anchor on the ICW?
> 
> DW


Anchoring in the ICW is like parking on the freeway, sometimes there is a shoulder you can pull over on, sometimes there isn't. In some places there is a wide area behind a bridge outside the usual channel, sometimes the ICW goes through a lake, or a bay that has enough depth to anchor outside the channel. Sometimes there are side channels that lead to a good anchorage, or a marina,.....And sometimes you just have to rush to get somewhere you can safely stop for the night, or spend the night dodging barges in the dark.


----------

